# Logo für Arztpraxis



## Tha_Joka (22. Januar 2006)

Hallo! 

Alle Ärzte in Deutschland streiken! - Alle Ärzte? Nein ein vom Spieltrieb durchtriebener Arzt hört nicht auf an seinem Corel zu hängen   

Auf jeden Fall wollte ich mal die werte Fachwelt hier fragen wie ihr ein Praxislogo gestalten würdet. Was für Elemente würdet ihr hinzuziehen? Rotes Kreuz, Aesculap Schlange, ..., neue Ideen? 

Ich hab mal mit einem ersten Entwurf angefangen, bin aber gerade ziemlich Ideenlos, was man mit der leeren, rechten Seite anfangen könnte. 

Viele Grüße

Joka


----------



## Suchfunktion (23. Januar 2006)

Heyho,
eventuell wuerde uns der Praxisname ("Praxis Dr. Sowieso" oder so aehnlich) helfen, um dir zu helfen.

Achja..
Der Text im Kreis:
Ich wuerde es nicht fest oben/unten/links/rechts positionieren, sondern komplett rumlaufen lassen. Sieht meiner Meinung nach besser aus


----------



## thecamillo (23. Januar 2006)

Also ich weis nicht lieber Herr Doktor aber als ich das Logo eine Ganze Weile lang betrachtet habe habe ich jetzt das Bedürfnis einen Sekt oder einen Wein zu trinken!

............


Es wäre interessant wenn wir mal nährer Informationen über das auszuführende Gewerbe erfahren könnten. Es ist leichter ein Bildlogo zu erstellen als ein Buchstabenlogo. Sind Sie allgemeiner Doc, VeterinärDoc, NeuroDoc, ZähnchenDoc, ChiruDoc, keineAhnungwasessonstnochgibtDoc,?

Please describe in your own words!

mfg cu 

thecamillo


----------



## Tha_Joka (23. Januar 2006)

Hi! 

Oh na klar! Also der Name ist Gnerlich, darum auch das dicke G, welches nicht zu einem Wein-, oder Sektgut gehört,   sondern die Meisterarbeit von meinem Bruder (Maler) war. Ich fänd es darum ganz schön es sozusagen als Familienbuchstaben mit ins Logo zu integrieren. Das ganze soll für eine allgemeine Humanmedizinerpraxis sein. 
Mit dem Text im Kreis stimme ich dir voll und ganz zu, ich hab nur noch keinen vernüftigen, ausreichend langen Text. Das Zitat ist jetzt nur so n Platzhalter. 


Viele Grüße

Joka

PS: Ihr könnt mich ruhig duzen!


----------



## SilentWarrior (23. Januar 2006)

Ehrlich gesagt, wenn man nicht Lateiner ist, weiss man bei dem Logo nicht mal, dass es das einer Arztpraxis ist. Die Malerarbeit deines Bruders in allen Ehren, aber wenn du die wirklich verwenden willst, musst du da noch einiges ändern. Ein Logo sollte durch wenige, aber prägnante Formen bestechen. (Ich sag mir immer: Es sollte in einem Vektorprogramm schnell zu erstellen sein. Schau dir mal die Logos grosser Fernsehsender (ARD, Pro7) an.)

Natürlich muss es nicht so professionell sein. Aber dass du ein Arzt bist, sollte man schon sehen, findest du nicht auch?


----------



## AKrebs70 (23. Januar 2006)

Suchfunktion hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Achja..
> Der Text im Kreis:
> Ich wuerde es nicht fest oben/unten/links/rechts positionieren, sondern komplett rumlaufen lassen. Sieht meiner Meinung nach besser aus


 
  Ich würde das ganz weg lassen es sei den es soll auf Münzen geprägt werden.

  Bei dem Rest schließe ich mich da meinen Vorrednern an. Im Logo sollte schon klar ersichtlich sein um was es geht.

  Axel


----------



## Tha_Joka (24. Januar 2006)

Hallo ihr!

Mein Problem ist ja gerade dass man vom Logo her noch nicht weiß, dass es was mit Medizin zu tun hat. Ich dachte vielleicht passt ja noch was auf die rechte Seite?! 

Aber gut ich sehe schon, ihr seid nicht all zu sehr begeistert. 

Zu kompliziert, zu sehr Weingut, zu viel Schnickschnack, zu sehr Münzprägung 

Aber wenn ich es einfacher, medizinischer, unkomplizierter usw mache komm ich irgendwann bei sowas an   (siehe unten)

...wo ist denn da der Wiedererkennungswert, die Individualität, ...

Mal ganz generell: Wie würdet ihr an sowas ran gehen? Ich mein man muss ja auch nicht immer gleich mit dem Hammer aufn Kopf, oder? Im Pro7 Logo ist auch kein Fernsehgerät zu sehen, die Deutsche Bahn hat keine Lokomotive und Audi kein Auto im Wappen... 

Jede Meinung ist willkommen.

Viele Grüße

Joka


----------



## zioProduct (24. Januar 2006)

Hab nur schnell das Kreuz angeschaut, und habe da inner Mitte dein Familienwappen gesehen. Keine Ahnung ob das passen würde, war nur so ein Streich von meinem geistigen Auge, welches Medizin mit Familie gemischt hat


----------



## Duddle (24. Januar 2006)

Tha_Joka hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Im Pro7 Logo ist auch kein Fernsehgerät zu sehen, die Deutsche Bahn hat keine Lokomotive und Audi kein Auto im Wappen...


 
 Die haben aber den Vorteil des sehr viel höheren Marketingbudgets. Pro7 könnte auch drei Bleistifte übereinander kreuzen und es als neues Logo verkaufen. Irgendwann wüssten die Leute, es sei von Pro7. Genauso könntest du eine Lautsprecherbox mit "Arztpraxis Gnerlich" unterschreiben und es den Leuten immer wieder vorhalten. Es ist nicht effektiv, aber schließlich würden es sich die Kunden merken.

 Ich denke erstens, dass eine Arztpraxis in meinen Augen keine Bildmarke braucht. Ich tendiere eher zu einer gut durchdachten Wortmarke, eben schöne Typografie. Spontan fällt mir beispielsweise ein, die meist sehr markante Unterschrift des Arztes als "Logo" in Kugelschreiberblau, und darunter "Arztpraxis Gnerlich" in dezentem Grau zu setzen. Problem könnte es dann allerdings mit Fälschungen geben 

 Andere Anregungen bringe ich mal durch ein Brainstorming: Arztpraxis



Spritze   
Thermometer   
Stethoskop   
Blutdruckmessgerät   
Zungen…anguck…holzteil - Zungenspatel oder wie man das nennt ("mal Ah sagen")   
Blutabnahme   
Pflaster (hmmm, ausbaubar… ein gekreuztes Pflaster?)   
Krüken   
eine nette Arzthelferin   
diese Verschreibungszettelchen für Medikamente 
 OK, ich geb's zu. Ich war lange nicht mehr krank, war also lange nicht mehr dort.

 Bestimmt schon tausend Mal gemacht: Der Name und darum herum gelegt ein Stethoskop.
 Oder einen der Buchstaben mit einem Arztgerät ersetzen / darstellen.


 Duddle


----------



## Tha_Joka (24. Januar 2006)

> Zungen…anguck…holzteil



 ... hehe geil umschrieben! 

Also womit ich halt ein sehr großes geschmackliches Problem habe ist mit zu modernen Logos. Ich bin schließlich Arzt und kein Alleinunterhalter. Findet ihr das zu antiquiert? Ich meine so ne Praxis muss ja in erster Linie mal seriös rüber kommen. Stethoskope und Pflaster sind sicherlich was für das Designerherz und machen Spaß im Photoshop, aber geht das nicht ein wenig zu sehr in die Richtung Spaßpraxis? (Nichts gegen Spaß in der Medizin) 
Generell finde ich es sehr schwer solche Symbole zu Logos zu machen, ohne billig zu wirken. (vielleicht hab ich den Dreh auch einfach noch nicht raus) Wenn, dann muss man sie wieder sehr weit stilisieren, damit es professionell und nicht wie Cliparts aussieht. 

Das mit der Unterschrift finde ich eigentlich gar nicht mal schlecht.

Die Idee mit dem G im Kreuz an für sich auch, ist mir aber ein wenig zu sehr DRK. 

Viele Grüße

Joka


----------



## Mamphil (26. Januar 2006)

Hi!

Zum Thema Arzt / Gesundheit fällt mir der "Mann im Kreis und Quadrat" (wie auch immer das im Original heißt) von Leonardo da Vinci ein. Vielleicht kannst du soetwas in das Kreislogo integrieren - da kann sicherlich auch das "G" untergebracht werden 

Mamphil


----------



## Philip Kurz (27. Januar 2006)

Einmal der Goldene Schnitt: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/17/Vitruvian.jpg

... macht dann 3,95€


----------

